# Help with Middle Names for Leo!



## x-Rainbow-x

I know its early days but i like to be organised :rofl:

i am mega mega picky when it comes to boys names , i seriously dont like anything at all , i quite like Leo - OH not keen but i think i can sway him! but i cant think of any middle names that go well with it 

we already have 
:angel: Phoebe Alexandra
Alexander Matthew

any suggestions greately appreciated!


----------



## xcmjstaax

Leo James
Leo Nathanial
Leo Oliver
Leo Reuben
Leo Benjamin
Leo Jacob
Leo George
Leo Henry
Leo Aiden
Leo Timothy
Leo Christopher
Leo David
Leo Fredrick
Leo Vincent


Hope this help, good luck picking!!


----------



## MUMOF5

Leo James was the first name that came to mind :thumbup:. Can i just say that I LOVE LOVE LOVE Phoebe :flower:, such a beautiful name, if I had my way my daughter would have 100% been Phoebe but DH was dead against it :growlmad:. xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

thanks , i agree phoebe is the best girls name ever !


----------



## luciforms

I think a longer middle name fits well with Leo. Here are my suggestions:

Leo Nathaniel
Leo Augustus
Leo William
Leo Nicholas
Leo Gabriel
Leo Benjamin
Leo Gideon
Leo Sebastian
Leo Abraham

My favourites are Leo Nathaniel, Leo Abraham and Leo William :)

Best of luck, and feel free to PM if you want any more suggestions.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

oooh now i like Leo Sebastian


----------



## luciforms

Pinksnowball said:


> oooh now i like Leo Sebastian

That's great! Leo Sebastian is a wonderful, handsome combination that will fit him as a little boy through to adulthood :)

Here's hoping you can sway your other half.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Alexander Matthew and Leo Sebastian 

i like it !! :haha:


----------



## luciforms

Pinksnowball said:


> Alexander Matthew and Leo Sebastian
> 
> i like it !! :haha:

Very gorgeous! I like it a lot too :) A great mix of classic but still different.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im short listed to about 5 if its a girl though !


----------



## luciforms

Pinksnowball said:


> im short listed to about 5 if its a girl though !

PM me your girl names? I'd love to see what you're thinking for a girl, as well as possibly help you out :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Alexander Matthew & Leo Michael
Alexander Matthew & Leo Dominick
Alexander Matthew & Leo Christopher
Alexander Matthew & Leo Oliver
Alexander Matthew & Leo Elijah
Alexander Matthew & Leo Nicholas

Leo Sebastian sounds great together! What does OH think?

What are your girl names?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

my oh dosent like anything i like at all , he is likes things like thomas and james which i dont but im sure i can pursuade him

for girls we have 

Sabrina (love this one)
Violet
Gabrielle
Isabella
Starla

for the middle names for girls i like 

Sabrina *Iris Alexandra*


----------



## RubyRainbows

I love Violet, Gabrielle, & Isabella


----------



## luciforms

Pinksnowball said:


> my oh dosent like anything i like at all , he is likes things like thomas and james which i dont but im sure i can pursuade him
> 
> for girls we have
> 
> Sabrina (love this one)
> Violet
> Gabrielle
> Isabella
> Starla
> 
> for the middle names for girls i like
> 
> Sabrina *Iris Alexandra*

Is there a reason you're using Alexander/Alexandra quite a bit?

Personally I love Thomas and James (top marks to your dh!) 

Out of your list I think Violet is lovely, your girl names are all starting to get quite popular though.

You might also like:
Eva
Charlotte
Lily
Audrey
Amelia
Claire

I love Phoebe, Alexander and Claire :) Phoebe, Alexander and Leo is also fantastic!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Yeah Phoebe is my angel baby and her middle name was Alexandra my grandad And dads middle names are also Alexander 

So I chose Alex for my grandad Nd would like Alexandra in a girls middle name to be close to her big angel sister


----------



## Hannaaisha

What about something really unique like an Ancient Greek name or Roman name?? Make his name really individual.


----------



## Charlotteee

Leo Nardo :rofl:

Sorry :blush:

I like Isaac for a boy:winkwink:
Or Noah.

But i really like the name

Leo Harrison xx


----------



## Shey

Leo Wyatt
Leo Matthew
Leo Michael
Leo Samuel
Leo Emanuel
Leo Alexander
Leo Christopher
Leo Nicholas


----------



## Hannaaisha

Gabrielle is really pretty


----------



## Shey

Phoebe and Leo are characters from the show charmed


----------



## Etoille

Leo Nicolai
Leo Damian
Leo Michael (Can't go wrong naming him after artists!)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Shey said:


> Phoebe and Leo are characters from the show charmed

yep my favourite show EVER!!! xx


----------



## Sophie1205

I have a Leo George ;)
Like someone elses suggestion of Leo James too xx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Leo Sebastian is great! Charmed was my favorite show too!


----------



## Tishimouse

I too love Leo Sebastian. Particularly as you already have a long name for your first son (Alexander), it seems fair that the brothers would have equal length names with a regal sound to them. Love the names, really.


----------



## Hannaaisha

Yeah Leo Sebastian is really nice, sounds sophisticated.


----------



## Shey

haha! was my fave show too


----------



## NetsaBaba

It was strange that before i clicked this i saw the name Leo and Leo James just popped into my mind.
I'm psychic!
:winkwink:

But i agree Leo Sabastian is verry cute!!


----------

